# Stretch 25s



## harolke1 (May 22, 2011)

How do you make stretch 25s run straight. Two of mine want to run to the side. I don't see anything to adjust.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

BEND EYE A LITTLE, I BELIEVE OPPOSITE DIRECTION, IaT THE VERY LEAST YOU HAVE A REdy made out rigger, let it run to the outside behind boat


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Most of the time, people pull them too fast and that will cause them to run all over the place. 4-5 mph is max speed usually.

With that said, you can slightly bend the eye loop connection point to the opposite direction that it is going to try and correct it if you are trolling it slow enough.


----------

